

Ask HN: Alternatives to Heroku - fishcakes

We are looking for something essentially exactly like Heroku but that is more reliable.  i.e. we want to trade $ for reliability, keep dev time fixed.
======
PizzaPanther
Been using <https://www.dotcloud.com/> lately and really like it.

